# Amplificador con corriente continua a la salida, metodos de arreglo.



## marriano (Ago 1, 2010)

Hola a todos, les comento que hace ya 2 semanas en un asadito un amigo me dejo un amplificador para arreglar, el ampli es un technics su-gm11(viejito), este tiene 2 stk0029 de los cuales, como un canal tenia CC a la salida lo cambie por uno nuevo, pero para mi gran sorpresa no se soluciono, ya he probado muchas cosas pero nada, saque los stk medi y tengo a la salida los 39 v de la fuente... retire resistencias y capacitores y... nada tengo 39v a la salida, la idea es que me ayuden para saber cual es el problema ya que nunca me paso esto y no se que puedo probar o como porque me dedico a esto en forma hobbista y seguramente hay cosas que estoy dejando pasar por alto, el diagrama no lo puedo encontrar en web pero puedo subir una foto del equipo y del circuito . Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 1, 2010)

Si tiene fuente partida ¿ La fuente tiene las dos tensiones ?

Fijate eso primero.

Si es de fuente simple , entonces cambiá el electrolitico  de salida.

Saludos !


----------



## marriano (Ago 2, 2010)

hola, El ampli tiene fuente partida y comprobe tension sobre los dos capacitores de 4700uf de la fuente y llegaba la tension bien 40v + 40v. medi las resistencias a la salida que estan con una bobina en paralelo y estan bien, no vi ningun capacitor en serie ala salida como para ver si estaba pinchado, pregunta, puede ser que en la entrada que pasa por un preamplificador se halla pinchado algun capacitor y este pasando esto? otra cosa mas , me di cuenta que en el otro canal que andaba bien ahora tengo una variacion de tension continua que va de 1v a 5v y eso me hace saltar el parlante, espero estar espresandome bien, en un rato subo algunas fotos para que se vea mejor .sldos


----------



## Mandrake (Ago 2, 2010)

marriano dijo:


> . . . este tiene 2 stk0029 de los cuales, como un canal tenia CC a la salida lo cambie por uno nuevo, pero para mi gran sorpresa no se soluciono, ya he probado muchas cosas pero nada . . .
> . . . el diagrama no lo puedo encontrar en web . . .



Es dificil que encuentres en internet, el diagrama de un equipo comercial y ademas gratis, pero si es facil encontrar el datasheet del integrado. Y dandole una mirada, pienso que el problema puede estar entre los pines 3 y 8, porque estos pines deben de estar conectados con una(s) resistencia(s) de bajo valor. Tambien puede ser que el componente conectado al pin 0, este en corto; o que el componente conectado al pin 1, este abierto.

Si tiene un canal que funciona bien, uselo para compararlo con la etapa defectuosa.


----------



## marriano (Ago 3, 2010)

Si voy a revizar los componentes que esten conectados a las patas 0 y 1para ver que todo este bien , auque creo que ya lo hice prefiero ir probando con lo que ustedes me digan para estar seguro, con respecto al otro canal me empezo hacer una falla de continua a la salida pero no llega a mas de 5vcc,una pregunta, yo saque los dos integrads y medi a su salida que no halla continua pero si la hay , ahora en los dos canales, esta bien hacer esto o estoy dejando el circuito abierto y por eso mido continua a la salida, ha subo una foto para ver mas o menos el circuito .slds


----------



## Mandrake (Ago 3, 2010)

marriano dijo:


> . . . con respecto al otro canal me empezo hacer una falla de continua a la salida pero no llega a mas de 5vcc,una pregunta, yo saque los dos integrads y medi a su salida que no halla continua pero si la hay , ahora en los dos canales, esta bien hacer esto o estoy dejando el circuito abierto y por eso mido continua a la salida . . .



Si desolda y saca todos los integrados del circuito, no tiene porque presentar voltaje en la salida (con los bafles deconectados). Si continua aun asi, el problema es de algun componente conectado entre +V y Gnd. Mida con el ohmetro, la resistencia entre los pines 8 y 9.


----------



## apitz (Ago 4, 2010)

Disculpa mi nombre es eduardoapitz de venezuela, podras informarme cual es la marca y el modelo del amplificador, en caso de que hayas solucionado el problema


----------



## marriano (Ago 4, 2010)

Bueno, voy a probar midiendo y cambiando los componentes que se encuentran entre las patas 8 y 9, luego subo los resultados y comento.sldos,ha el ampli es un Technics SU-GM 11 APITZ cuando tenga novedades las comento.


----------



## marriano (Ago 6, 2010)

Bueno aca estoy, estuve midiendo resistencias y capacitores practicamente medi toda la etapa de potencia y no encontre nada esta todo aparentemente bien, salvo un transistor que esta en corto, pero igual cuando lo saque prove y seguia con continua a la salida, en fin, el tema esque este transistor no lo consigo es el C1885,y tambien hay unos transistores de 5 patas que no los encuentro ni se que son es A 798, le recuerdo que las pruebas las estoy haciendo  sin conectar los transistores ni los integrados STK enchufo y mido la salida en continua y mide 37.8 vcc, la fuente la medi y tiene sus +40vcc -40vcc, bueno espero haber sido claro cualquier cosa pregunten y lo compruebo. sldos


----------



## marriano (Ago 19, 2010)

bueno ya hice todo lo que estuvo a mi alcance por lo que abandone , no se que son esos transistores y sin saber eso no puedo arreglar nada, en fin ya vere que plantita le voy a poner jajja , saludos a todos y gracias


----------



## nacho_brc (Ago 20, 2010)

disculpame que me entrometa.. fijate si en una casa de electronica te venden los transistores que decis.. si no los tienen pedi un reemplazo directo.. si son los drivers salen baratos y no vale la pena ni siquiera en ponerse a medir.. otra cosa.. a mi me paso una vez con un amplificador.. que como los drivers que habia usado no eran los adecuados.. me mandaba los 50v a la salida.. tambien revisa soldaduras.. revisa si tiene circuito de proteccion porque no esta funcionando... despues de cambiar los transistores agarra un cepillo de dientes con tinner o alcohol y cepilla toda la placa.. y revisa bien que no haya ninguna particula de soldadura por ahi molestando.. esos son los unicos consejos que te puedo dar.. saludos.. espero que no abandones.. el que persevera triunfa

me olvide de decirte.. si la potencia la maneja un integrado.. seria bastante normal que no haya transistores de gran porte en el circuito.. trata de cambiar todos.. porque aveces uno los mide y parecen normales.. pero cuando estan funcionando no andan.. nose si me explico.. saludos


----------

